# What kind of bird is this?



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys I do not know my birds at all. My sister sent me this pic and asked me what it was and I told her I had no idea. 

She said "It has a red/orange beak and a black stripe around its face and makes a really weird noise".

So what is it?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That there is a Chukar Partridge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That would be a Chukar. Better known as a Devil bird, and a big one at that.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool, ya I just googled it and thats it. I always hear about guys hunting chukars, now I know what they look like. 

Thanks fellas


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They are often found in low flat areas along roads.... 

(somewhere out there, chucker hunters are laughing at that comment ;-))

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here you have a nice picture of a Chukar in it's natural habitat. Road hunting in an often used tactic to hunt these because they're quite lazy and let you walk/drive right up to them and seldom take flight when they see you. Because of the leisure nature of Chukar hunting, it's a great hunt for out-of-shape, arthritic, kids or those afraid of step hillsides. Limiting out is common. :grin:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a nice sized chuckar!

Delicious little devils


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are some funny comments!!!!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You shoulda cropped out the background. Now everybody is going to be hunting your honey hole!


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

They do exist!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Here you have a nice picture of a Chukar in it's natural habitat. Road hunting in an often used tactic to hunt these because they're quite lazy and let you walk/drive right up to them and seldom take flight when they see you. Because of the leisure nature of Chukar hunting, it's a great hunt for out-of-shape, arthritic, kids or those afraid of step hillsides. Limiting out is common. :grin:


^^^^ ainkiller: stinker alert! ^^^^^


----------

